

Google Now Lets You Export Google Voice Data - eokuma
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/06/google-now-lets-you-export-google-voice-data/

======
dmd
I'd prefer it if DLF would flip the switch that would let chats in Gmail be
exported. There's still no way to do that.

------
bengl3rt
This is great, now I can machine-learn years of text messages and create
something that replies to future text for me...

------
moheeb
Wouldn't this allow someone to create a cheapo version of Cisco's Unity? (As
in voicemails showing up in your Outlook inbox...for those that haven't been
subjected to Unity.)

~~~
steverb
Google voicemails already show up in my gmail. You should just be able to set
up a filter to forward them to another address.

I haven't tried it though, so YMMV.

------
bhartzer
Why would you want to export the data? to save voicemails?

~~~
magicalist
Because it's yours?

Of course, there's a difference between why you would want to export your data
and why you would want _the ability_ to export your data.

~~~
bhartzer
Yeah, I would want the ability to do that, if you're adding some sort of data
to a site then would that be a given? That you have some way of actually
exporting the data that YOU put into it?

That wasn't actually my question here, though. My comment is actually about
accessing it--why not just go directly to the service to access the voicemail?

~~~
wlesieutre
Probably because these services won't be around forever. It's relatively
common for online services to vanish, even the ones that had been extremely
popular (Geocities, for instance), and if all of your data is locked in, you
lose it along with the service.

The Data Liberation Front seems to be trying to untie your data from the
services that use it, because it's yours and can still be valuable to you
after you've stopped using said service.

